# Best food



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I was just thinking how much difference could there be between frozen and freeze dried blood worms. What do you guys think? I was told that blood worms will be the best thing to get my baby P's to grow up quick. What does everyone on P-fury use??


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

those are cool when they are babies. truthfully, I would buy something like Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets. THis would help bring the color out in your p's and its very cheap. If you can get you p's on pellets as babies.... you can save yourself a lot of money in the long run. It would suck if they only took like food or brine shrimp or blood worms. It would be too expensive in the long run and a big hassle.

Try a combination of brine shrimp, blood worms, beef hearts, smelt and pellets. THis will help. A varied diet is best.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds were babies, I fed them common tropical fish flakes and blood worms in frozen cubes. They really loved that stuff, and grew amazingly fast.
When they grew, I gradually switched to smelt, chicken, shrimp, other sea fruits (not a big succes, though), and occasionally some feeders...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Really cheap food comes from within. Such as your hand.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

marscounty said:


> I was just thinking how much difference could there be between frozen and freeze dried blood worms. What do you guys think? I was told that blood worms will be the best thing to get my baby P's to grow up quick. What does everyone on P-fury use??


 Frozen is wet, freeze dried is not. I prefer freeze dried because they are like snack chips for my Ps.

I prefer pellets to get them to grow faster.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

as babies, i fed mine shrimp and plankton pellets, Krill(brings out the color), Beef Heart, and the occasional bloodworms and guppies.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

freeze dried and frozen are the better alternative over live because you will not risk the chance of parasite or infection.
I prefer Frozen myself because there seems to be more content within the packaging, more dense


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

try cutting shrimp up pretty small. Mine love it.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> freeze dried and frozen are the better alternative over live because you will not risk the chance of parasite or infection.
> I prefer Frozen myself because there seems to be more content within the packaging, more dense


 I think it lowers the chance, but it does not remove the risk of parasite or infections. Freezing puts some parasites in stasis.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

The best type of blood worms I've used comes in a nutrient rich gel. I got the in at petsmart and i have never seen my juvi Rhom go so crazy for food. Krill is also good and brings out some great colour. If you can find them, get







the blood worms in the gel, your p's will be thankful!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i believe pellets and beefheart are the best for youngens


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

what dietary supplements do you reccomend for adult Ps?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

pellets are great. Cheap, readly available, easily storable,nutritionaly balanced,and easy to remove if all is not eaten(net it of the top) i like to switch up their meals with beef heart, shrimp and chicken with the occasional feeder, because just like any other animal, they will get bored.run on sentance from hell


----------

